# Leesville musky report?



## Fishohiojake (Apr 13, 2019)

Has anybody been out to leesville for musky ? Looking to head down there Sunday to do a little musky fishing. Just wondering if anyone has done any good. Thanks


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

looking to go down for crappie or bass Saturday. I can give you water temps and clarity if it helps?


----------



## Fishohiojake (Apr 13, 2019)

EitherFishOrCutBait said:


> looking to go down for crappie or bass Saturday. I can give you water temps and clarity if it helps?


Yes please do is appreciate that !


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Better get there early or you will not have a place to park.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

EDE said:


> Better get there early or you will not have a place to park.


Saturday or Sunday?
Is there a tournament?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Not that I know of but this time of year is always busy. Was over there Monday and parking lot was full.


----------



## RipitHard (Sep 28, 2014)

Musky Tourn. at Pied this weekend. Also a Bass Tourn. It'll be a Zoo. It might take some pressure off of Leesville.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

I’m out now in the water temperature is 56° in the water clarity is about 3 feet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

EitherFishOrCutBait said:


> I’m out now in the water temperature is 56° in the water clarity is about 3 feet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hows the wind ?


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

It comes in waves but lots of places to get tucked away from it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

EitherFishOrCutBait said:


> It comes in waves but lots of places to get tucked away from it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a nice day out there! Good luck


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

I’m taking my son to Leesville for a fishing camp this weekend. Anyone recommend any special lures for Muskie in Leesville? I’ve never caught one before hopefully this is my chance.


----------



## Bigtankguy (Jun 29, 2017)

sliver138 said:


> I’m taking my son to Leesville for a fishing camp this weekend. Anyone recommend any special lures for Muskie in Leesville? I’ve never caught one before hopefully this is my chance.


I’d recommend smaller jerk baits or glide baits if casting for them but Musky can be tough to catch this time of year. Good luck and enjoy the weekend with your son! If all else fails crappie bite should be good this weekend.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

White spinner bait if you are casting. Down sized cranks if you are trolling. Been too long since I've been up that way. Great memories of tent camping, turkeys gobbling, and nice muskie. This is a good time to be out.


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

Fished leesville from day break until mid afternoon not a single follow or hook up. We seen fish few in the shallows and most of the fish we seen were well offshore just cruising not interested in anything. Seems to me they have moved offshore a little in the 10-20ft depth range. Water temp was 60 in the morning and 65 by the time we left. Mostly fished between Petersburg and the dam. Through everything in the book including spinner baits, chatter baits, traps muskie lures (Medusa, jake) through some top water and my brother through jerk baits all day


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

BuckeyeTom said:


> White spinner bait if you are casting. Down sized cranks if you are trolling. Been too long since I've been up that way. Great memories of tent camping, turkeys gobbling, and nice muskie. This is a good time to be out.


Assuming you are the same BuckeyeTom that used to post to the OHMC boards, I think you were the fine gentleman that took a picture of me holding a upper 30's musky at leesville in the early spring and posted it to their site about 15 years ago! Me and my buddy used to hit that lake pretty hard when we were younger and didnt have grown-up responsibilities LOL. Hope that wasn't the last time you were at The Ville!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Was me! The guy I was fishing with that said day past away a few years ago. Never forget coming around that point and you guys were fighting that muskie, I told Jack...."these kids dont even have a net" lol. Like I said great memories. Leesville is a good lake! Goid to hear from you.


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah one of the few times we were down there to bass fish instead of musky fish.....typical right? Sorry to hear about your buddy.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Going to be a 35 boat bass tournament out of Petersburg Marina Sunday


----------

